# fully loaded skunks??



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've posted about this in the "Morning rave" thread, but I want to know, would anyone be interested in a fully loaded skunk next season?
We're considering breeding Indie and Rave, and obviously, everything from them would be fully loaded.
In short, if there is enough interest in a litter, we will consider it, if not, Rave will be snipped, and so the chance will be gone.
I'd also like to stress that I would ask to vet EVERY home (apart from those I know keep skunks, and keep them well), so even if 10 people all say they want one, it doesnt mean I'm going to promise anything to anyone just yet.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

not next season, the one after though  sorry not much help! i doubt they wil be too hard to sell though to be fair


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Consider me, i wouldn't mind a friend for chunk if the price was right.... hell..... even if the price was wrong :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> Consider me, i wouldn't mind a friend for chunk if the price was right.... hell..... even if the price was wrong :lol2:


 
Ooooooooo you are converting to the darkside mwuahahahahaha:devil::lol2:


I would be interested too : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG it looks like a serious case of MSS is spreading across the forum :whistling2:

*M*ultiple *S*kunk *S*yndrome :lol2::lol2:

I have 1 skunk & am already considering a second after only 3 weeks.....:blush: not sure if I have room to go for a 3rd if Rave/Punk have babies :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> OMG it looks like a serious case of MSS is spreading across the forum :whistling2:
> 
> *M*ultiple *S*kunk *S*yndrome :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I have 1 skunk & am already considering a second after only 3 weeks.....:blush: not sure if I have room to go for a 3rd if Rave/Punk have babies :bash:


LOL tut ken you have to make space :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

In regards to the price, I should think it would be more than fair. We're looking to provide a select few people with a skunk from the litter, prefering them to go to a good home and to ask a large price for them.

Well, I've had a fair few people say they'd be interested, so looks like we're gonna be preparing for baby stinks.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Id love a skunk ...

But my OH & my dogs would all be very very upset if i ever came home with one


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well august time next year, ill be ready! haha, hopefully, eep! yipeee, and EMMA ANOTHER ONE! your getting like nerys woman, calm it! lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Well august time next year, ill be ready! haha, hopefully, eep! yipeee, and EMMA ANOTHER ONE! your getting like nerys woman, calm it! lmao.


LOL im not close to tom an kat yet haha i only have 2 bubs :lol2:

And nerys my word she has more skunks than i have dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> And nerys my word she has more skunks than i have dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
and thats saying something! lol em has loooooooads of doggies:flrt::flrt: who are all very beautiful and crackers :lol2: (and like pushing their mummy about lol...)


x


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

lol! just realised im signed in as jon, hehe made him look like a girlie with all the:flrt: and the 'x' hehehe... 

sorry bout that,

Luce x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL lucy the dawgies are staying away from mummy at the moment :devil::lol2::lol2:

they see i donts have the white sticks hangin outs me gob an know OhOh stay away from mummy :lol2::lol2:

havoc is just peeved cos he cant try an eat them now :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha, when youve got that skunk room done therell be no stopping you!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and you quitting smoking then, or just like chewing white sticks  haha.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i still have to be realistic and know my limits though which i do :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ill remind you that you said that when you have more! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> and you quitting smoking then, or just like chewing white sticks  haha.


 
Yips im quitting been saying i was gonna do it for along time so im finally doing somat about it 

in the last 2 days i have had 4 cigaretts :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

well done! best stay on the right side of you then! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> well done! best stay on the right side of you then! haha


LOL everyones staying away from me at the mo  haha cant think why :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmm, i wonder! haha


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

wow em good luck with the quitting smoking i'll be careful not to get on the wrong side of you hehe:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> wow em good luck with the quitting smoking i'll be careful not to get on the wrong side of you hehe:lol2:


lol fankies hun 

im not that evil am i :devil::lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ahem *coughs*:whistling2:







:devil:








hehehehhehe:2thumb::flrt::flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck Em, I gave up smoking 4 years ago today :no1: think I have gained 1 stone in weight for each of those years :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> ahem *coughs*:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL ya so luffs me really :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

:lol2: i know:flrt:

Lu x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Good luck Em, I gave up smoking 4 years ago today :no1: think I have gained 1 stone in weight for each of those years :devil::devil::devil::devil:


arggggggggh i better get 4 more sled dogs then lol 

thats my only fear the putting weight on as it took me a while to get the weight off before  so more dog walking for me haha


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yips im quitting been saying i was gonna do it for along time so im finally doing somat about it
> 
> in the last 2 days i have had 4 cigaretts :no1:


 

WAHOO!!!! post me your baccy then :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> WAHOO!!!! post me your baccy then :lol2:


LOL my sister beat ya to it :lol2::lol2:

her words were like hell am i stopping LOL


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

dont blame her! hahaha! pouchie, well said!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

heehee send this to your sister :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> heehee send this to your sister :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL i will do hun :no1::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I gave up smoking a few years ago, best thing I ever did.

As for the original topic - I would be very interested in a baby. Mr Snuggles is such a part of our family now, I would love to have one from a baby. And I think he'd like a little pal too.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i'd be interested in the next! ive been looking into to getting one for a while and in love since meeting mr snuggles but dont think im confident enough just yet, another years preparing and getting a slightly bigger/ skunk proof house and ill def take one!


----------

